# Need help on ID



## JORDAN121 (May 20, 2020)

What do I have here thanks in advance


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

Top, some kind of Malawi, maybe OB zebra?
Middle, Sucking Loach (also wrongly called Chinese Algae Eater)
Bottom, female Jack Dempsey


----------



## JORDAN121 (May 20, 2020)

Whats the signs of Jack dempsy being a female had a long conversation at the local fish store the jack dempsy was sold to me labeled a convict and the OB zebra thats what I think it is myself anyway from what I researched was labeled "fancy" cichlid


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

All that blue on the lower cheek says female. Could possibly be a JDxConvict hybrid. The shape seems a little off for a pure JD.


----------



## JORDAN121 (May 20, 2020)

So there's a chance of the convict i have can breed with this one?


----------



## Buba2424 (May 25, 2020)

Could be a very young one depending on size, yes female though

If your convict is male it's theoretically possible and would be interesting!


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm agreeing on Jack Dempsey and OB Red Zebra. OB Red Zebra appears to be a little more peacock shaped though.


----------

